# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  TydusGaming and their scam artists buddies EXPOSED

## Jef123

Hi there, my name is Jake and I've bought a PowerLevel service.

The service that I've bought was from TydusGaming

Their thread are here - 

mmo...g-service.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ling-gold.html

The TydusGaming edited the first post with prices and information about his PowerLeveling service as soon as the scam got uncovered and he started to get many complaints.

He or his buddies created a new site on the same host and the same style.

The screenshots I provide down below are the TOTAL PROOF OF THEM BEING A SCAM ARTISTS.

First will be skype conversation which is also in pastebin for full version then their EXPOSE.








Now the other part, their scam site that was made for a few weeks/month to do their scam process.






The 2 feedbacks that seriousgamer has are from tydusgaming which is very sketchy. There's high chance that it's 1 person with different account or scam buddies.

NOTE: HE SAID THAT HE DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH TYDUS GAMING BUT ON THIS SCREENSHOT HE SAYS HE IS A FORMER EMPLOYEE!

FO-RME-R EMPLOYEE WHICH MEANS HE IS A 2 FACED SCAMMER!



On this screenshot you can see feedbacks from scam buddies.



The hosting site



Skype pastebin - Scammers - Pastebin.com

So, they did not refund me at all, whatsoever. As well as to other clients. They closed their scam site to open a new on which is on the same host and the same style. They deleted me from Skype friend list without any explanations and their former employees/friends are the same person or a scam artists buddies.

----------


## SG Services

Dear, Jeff.

We are getting a little tierd of you now, to be honest. 

All we have done towards you is trying to lead you on to a better service in our opinion.
We even gave you a discount offer if you decided to use us instead, as it is sad to see something we where part of have turned on their customers, even so we cannot answer for their actions.

This will be our last effort to try and cleare things up for you, as you are soley determind on giving us as much bad reputation as you can, no matter what we try to offer you in return to change your opinion. 

Time will show that we dont scam people and that we are trustworthy. With or without you as our customer.

To cleare things out a little.

1. We are former Coworkers of Tydusgaming, we are no longer assosiated with them, due to internal conflicts and the lack of professionalism they show towards this line of service.

2. Tydus - went missing 2-3 days after we left their Team, and we had to startup as soon as possible. This may or may not have been on the same time as they went down, I cant tell exaclty.

3. Regarding the feedback Tydus gave us, was dated 03-26-15 this is back when we first joined their team and where on a Trial period with them to show them that we could deliver power leveling services as promissed. *Tydus is currently forging fake reputation and feedback*

4. We do not use a 14-day Trial plan with Shopify, we use a Professional plan paying 79$/month - and we use only the best apps that they offer. Which also is costly, why put so much money and effort into a scam store?

5. To this date we have no unsatisfied customer that have used our service so faar.

----------


## TydusGaming

Avoid SG AT ALL COSTS. User is a massive fake and has only the intention of scamming it's customers. He did work for me before, but made idle threats to me, so I removed him. He has essentially stolen my site and copied it's contents word by word. They even took the liberty of stealing the art used.

I will state this as a warning to anyone considering using his services. Avoid him. I'm in the process of trying to fix what he messed up. I am also trying to get refunds going out to those who claim to have been scammed by me. So don't worry about that, I never had and never will have the intentions to scam customers, unlike the fake posting above me.

----------


## Jef123

Glad to see that the truth is finally coming out. I wish as a paying customer that I would've been kept updated with the situation by Tydus. When a customer goes days without hearing from the seller after their website goes down and BLOCKS you from all networks.. It's a bit frustrating to say the least.

----------


## SG Services

> Avoid SG AT ALL COSTS. User is a massive fake and has only the intention of scamming it's customers. He did work for me before, but made idle threats to me, so I removed him. He has essentially stolen my site and copied it's contents word by word. They even took the liberty of stealing the art used.
> 
> I will state this as a warning to anyone considering using his services. Avoid him. I'm in the process of trying to fix what he messed up. I am also trying to get refunds going out to those who claim to have been scammed by me. So don't worry about that, I never had and never will have the intentions to scam customers, unlike the fake posting above me.


First of all, I just want to point to all the posetive feedbacks received so faar from our customers, and the earlier feedbacks in you own thread that we also received.

And lastly, we never scammed anyone nor will we ever do so - any form of art work used on Tydusgaming is soley property of Blizzard entetainment and the artists who drew them, therefore you cannot claim it yours in anyway at all. 

Our website is only using the ToS and Information written by both SG and Tydus - nothing else is in anyway copied from your sites. And dont put your problems on us, we have nothing to do with the way you scammed anyone or the problems you are having with operating your site. 

We are considering filing a police complaint in your county, we have all your Details: Corey Miles Hasha
Fraud is a criminal activity - dont you ever forgett that.

----------


## Jef123

This scammer started to panic so he made 2 accounts to cover him up or asked his scam buddies.'

The accounts that gave him positive feedback were made TODAY.





His account banned on epic npc

----------


## Jef123

Do not trust this trader unless you enjoy paypal claims.

----------


## lollipopx

> Avoid SG AT ALL COSTS. User is a massive fake and has only the intention of scamming it's customers. He did work for me before, but made idle threats to me, so I removed him. He has essentially stolen my site and copied it's contents word by word. They even took the liberty of stealing the art used.
> 
> I will state this as a warning to anyone considering using his services. Avoid him. I'm in the process of trying to fix what he messed up. I am also trying to get refunds going out to those who claim to have been scammed by me. So don't worry about that, I never had and never will have the intentions to scam customers, unlike the fake posting above me.


You say you are trying to get refunds out to those who claim to have been scammed, why do you then lie on paypal and I quote:

"Service was fulfilled in full. This is a fraudulent dispute/claim. If the dispute goes in the wrong direction, I will be forced to send the nos/Kronos team the video recordings and logs showing you purchasing our service, as well as the account being powerleveled.I will let them decide on the appropriate measures to take on your account."

Service was not fulfilled in full and you know that as well as I do. Tried to contact you on skype, no answers and you have even deleted me from your contact list.

----------


## Tonebone56

> You say you are trying to get refunds out to those who claim to have been scammed, why do you then lie on paypal and I quote:
> 
> "Service was fulfilled in full. This is a fraudulent dispute/claim. If the dispute goes in the wrong direction, I will be forced to send the nos/Kronos team the video recordings and logs showing you purchasing our service, as well as the account being powerleveled.I will let them decide on the appropriate measures to take on your account."
> 
> Service was not fulfilled in full and you know that as well as I do. Tried to contact you on skype, no answers and you have even deleted me from your contact list.


Trying to get refunds out my ass. He sent me an email that reads as follows:

"If the dispute is not dropped your account on the nostalrius server will be banned. Period.

We have video recordings of all accounts being botted on. We also have several chat logs showing your negotiation to have your account botted on.

We hold the right to send evety little detail to the nostalrius team, including the video recordings and chat logs, guaranteeing a ban on the account within a few hours."

Basically he is trying to scare us into dropping our disputes. Yeah sure I am going to drop mine... NOT. Go ahead and get my account banned, you didn't even level it anyway

----------


## Jef123

Right there with you on that! Can these clowns be banned from the forums yet?

----------


## TydusGaming

Just a heads up, SG has several fraudulent disputes on PayPal going up against me at the moment. I don't know who is who, hence the automated messages...

If you are not SG and have ordered a service, PM me on here with your paypal addy/name so I know it's you, this way I can refund you properly.

The site going down wasn't by choice, SG is a massive skid and launching ddos attacks against the site, so Shopify has it down at the moment.

He also thinks he knows "who I am" lol. Just goes to show how big of a fraud and scammer he is. Like I said, avoid him and his joke of a service.

----------


## Tonebone56

> Just a heads up, SG has several fraudulent disputes on PayPal going up against me at the moment. I don't know who is who, hence the automated messages...
> 
> If you are not SG and have ordered a service, PM me on here with your paypal addy/name so I know it's you, this way I can refund you properly.
> 
> The site going down wasn't by choice, SG is a massive skid and launching ddos attacks against the site, so Shopify has it down at the moment.
> 
> He also thinks he knows "who I am" lol. Just goes to show how big of a fraud and scammer he is. Like I said, avoid him and his joke of a service.


Considering the email I got was different from the other user, I doubt it's an "automated message". Why would you threaten me about getting my account banned if you thought I was SG? Makes no sense at all. You should have everyones order numbers/method if payment with email of everyone who purchased a service from you.

----------


## TydusGaming

Do you not see the site is down? I have no access to the records on who is who, I have a few disputes and 3 of them are easily SG.

----------


## D3Boost

You guys should message a Supermod to get this resolved. Or post a scam report about whoever scammed you and a Supermod will look into it and take the appropriate actions.

No point to keep bashing each other in here.

----------


## SG Services

What do you mean by they are our disputes? 

We have no dispute in PayPal with Tydus Gaming Services. Because there is nothing to dispute, you can't dispute money you receive.
I wonder why you have to lie about everything. We know for a fact that we have the correct personal information on you - so that you can deny all you want, does not matter if you deny it or not, does not change the fact that you are who you are.

We have never paid Tydusgaming anything we have only requested to be paid, if anyone wants it then we can provide documentation of this.
When we had a partnership with Tydus Gaming Services. We had no insight in the orders at the end of our partnership. So we got orders handed by Tydus and we finished them and requested payment AFTER we finished the orders.
So how can we actually scam anyone when everything went through Tydus Gaming Services PayPal? which we have no access to. This PayPal is solely driven by Tydus Gaming Services alone.

And you still owe us money, but we will face the fact that we will never see a single cent from you.
Keep up your lies Corey, just keep lying maybe someone will believe you in the end.

But leave SG out of it!

----------


## Tonebone56

I have contacted Tydus Gaming by PM on here asking for a refund/giving him my paypal name. If I get my refund I will end my claim on paypal. Let's see if he actually refunds me my money.

----------


## HI5

> Just a heads up, SG has several fraudulent disputes on PayPal going up against me at the moment. I don't know who is who, hence the automated messages...
> 
> If you are not SG and have ordered a service, PM me on here with your paypal addy/name so I know it's you, this way I can refund you properly.
> 
> The site going down wasn't by choice, SG is a massive skid and launching ddos attacks against the site, so Shopify has it down at the moment.
> 
> He also thinks he knows "who I am" lol. Just goes to show how big of a fraud and scammer he is. Like I said, avoid him and his joke of a service.


Are you going to post any proof, as both this section and trade section rules clearly ask for or keep piling up claims without anything to back it up?
Also either change your avatar or send me a picture with time stamp proving it's you on your avatar (read site rules).




> We have never paid Tydusgaming anything we have only requested to be paid, if anyone wants it then we can provide documentation of this.


You've been accused by Jef123 that you are still working with TydusGaming, the logical thing to do would be to post screens with timestap proving when your cooperation with him have ended, because if what you're saying is true, then there must be some kind of chat between you two from that time.

Would you also mind explaining why you're making fake accounts and giving yourself fake feedback?

----------


## lollipopx

> I have contacted Tydus Gaming by PM on here asking for a refund/giving him my paypal name. If I get my refund I will end my claim on paypal. Let's see if he actually refunds me my money.


I have done that aswell. Will give an update on his answer/action.

Edit: I know he has seen my pm, since he was last online 5 mins ago. No answer tho, just as i thought.

----------


## SG Services

HI5 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

You can hand out infractions but you cannot be replied to?
I would like to send you some documentation in private, so please cleare out your PM box.

----------


## HI5

Infraction you have received does not need a reply from you, you've made fake account to give yourself feedback, and you got punished for it - that's all into it.

Any proof you want to post should be placed here, so everyone involved can also see it / comment on it - the same way jeff123 provided his screens.
If there's any sensitive info you want to hide, that does not involve this case (like customers names etc) you can just black it out.

----------


## SG Services

I dont know about date stamp, but this is not dated 13.04.15 - this is just when I went trugh the logs.
So this is tuesday and saturday. So saturday 1 or 2 weeks ago was our last convert and this is when I left.

----------


## SG Services

One week and we are still in the shits, wtf.

----------


## Wuzn

i ordered a pwl lvl 30-40 (TydusGaminng) 2 weeks ago till not finnished but the worst is that they change my password and i can see my char online !

----------


## Tonebone56

> i ordered a pwl lvl 30-40 (TydusGaminng) 2 weeks ago till not finnished but the worst is that they change my password and i can see my char online !


If you paid with paypal, dispute it ASAP and escalate the claim. 

It's been a few days since I asked for my refund (after Tydus posted and said to PM him if you want a refund) and nothing. He logged on the forums 8 hours ago but has not responded to my PM. Lol

----------


## HI5

Jeff123, I don't see enough proof for SG Services being involved with your order. On the contrary - both feedback he got from tydus and skype conversation shows they did not work with each other anymore.

You will be left with one negative feedback, for abusing feedback system in the way it was not meant to use.

As for you *TydusGaming* - you will be given one week period to refund everyone while keeping your negative feedback until that happens. If you'll fail to do that, you will get permanently banned.

----------


## Jef123

I'm not sure how I abused the feedback system. SG services sent me 4 negative feedbacks and I followed after that with 4 negative feedbacks. I'm confused with the logic behind that punishment... Considering SG services originally left me 4 negative and I've "never traded with them",

P.S my paypal claim was declined. Tydusgaming claims to have finished my order and also threatened me. I have proof that he has not finished my order as well.

----------


## SG Services

@HI5, how do we deal with this in the future? Jeff is sworn to follow us everywhere and cause our reputation harm unless either we or tydus refund him 55$. We have nothing to do with this customers money in anyway. Can we report him if he follows us onto a new thread and starts the same behaviour in that thread?

Our last convertasion with Jeff.

----------


## Wuzn

> If you paid with paypal, dispute it ASAP and escalate the claim. 
> 
> It's been a few days since I asked for my refund (after Tydus posted and said to PM him if you want a refund) and nothing. He logged on the forums 8 hours ago but has not responded to my PM. Lol


i sent a dispute already . i'm waiting

----------


## Jef123

You claimed to have not been working for Tydus when my order was in process and that your website was not created until 2-3 days after TydusGaming went offline. Once I've informed SG services that they were apart of the company during my order.. He replies with "I have no insight on when you did put your order." Once again another lie that has been exposed. You cannot stop lying can you?


I guess SG services has been in close communication with the moderator. I don't understand why their conversations could not have been through the forums for public access.

----------


## HI5

Jeff123, 
1. you have no proof of SG services ever working on your order. 
2. you've made a deal with Tydus and they're the one who owe you money. You have no right to harass someone they hired for leveling, either they were working on your order or not.

What you're doing to them is simply blackmailing for financial gain, which is highly illegal and punishable by law, and unless you want to face serious legal consequences, you should stop that immediately (assuming they won't simply take that to court, because I would personally already contact your local authorities). But that's their call.

That begin said, we will not tolerate any illegal activities on the forums, be that scamming, blackmailing, selling Credit Card info or anything else. Hence you're being permanently banned.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To anyone else who had problems with TydusGaming:

Pleas keep us posted on how the situation with refunds looks like.

----------


## lollipopx

My paypal claim against Tydus Gaming Services was denied.

"Unfortunately, we are denying your claim because your purchase was for a
virtual, digital, or intangible item, which is not covered under PayPal
Purchase Protection. We only cover claims involving physical items that can
be shipped and tracked."

I must say I am highly disappointed in the way paypal handle the claim. I was not given the opportunity to present evidence to discredit Tydus false claim and strengthen my own claim. Obviously, there were many others that had the same disputes against him, but doesn't look like they bothered to take that into consideration. 

He also hasn't answered my pm regarding his refund post.

TLDR: Be aware, Tydus is a scammer and you will most likely never see your money again.

----------


## Tonebone56

> My paypal claim against Tydus Gaming Services was denied.
> 
> "Unfortunately, we are denying your claim because your purchase was for a
> virtual, digital, or intangible item, which is not covered under PayPal
> Purchase Protection. We only cover claims involving physical items that can
> be shipped and tracked."
> 
> I must say I am highly disappointed in the way paypal handle the claim. I was not given the opportunity to present evidence to discredit Tydus false claim and strengthen my own claim. Obviously, there were many others that had the same disputes against him, but doesn't look like they bothered to take that into consideration. 
> 
> ...


Same here, I was denied also.. clearly they did not look and see that he has many people making disputes against him. Sucks

Has not answered my PM regarding a refund either, scam artist plain and simple.

----------


## HI5

Sucks to hear you guys got scammed, well at least thanks to your reports he's banned now, so won't be able to do any more scamming around here.

----------

